# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  ورشه المليون دولار باينرى اوبشن فقط  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## هيثم احمد

دلونى على وسيط باينرى اوبشن امين وثقه وانا على استعداد لطرح توصيات باينرى اوبشن تصل بكم الى المليون دولار 
وايضا اريد وسيله لطرح التوصيات لحسابتكم لاانها تعتمد على اوبشن 60 ثانيه والطريقه غير قابله للشرح فقط اريد افادتكم

----------


## MAJEDALMALKI

دور في التاريخ وبتكتشف ان طريقتك فاشلة

----------


## هيثم احمد

> دور في التاريخ وبتكتشف ان طريقتك فاشلة

 انضم معنا وستحول حسابك الى الاخضر بأذن الله

----------


## shearar

علمنا نصطاد اخي .. ما بدنا السمك .. دلنا على الطريقة .. وانا على استعداد على اني ادلك على وسيط موثوق

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> دلونى على وسيط باينرى اوبشن امين وثقه وانا على استعداد لطرح توصيات باينرى اوبشن تصل بكم الى المليون دولار 
> وايضا اريد وسيله لطرح التوصيات لحسابتكم لاانها تعتمد على اوبشن 60 ثانيه والطريقه غير قابله للشرح فقط اريد افادتكم

 انتبه لان شركات الاوبشن تستطيع التلاعب على فريم صغير مثل الدقيقة  
ولكنها لاتستطيع مثلا التلاعب في فريم الخمس دقائق فما فوق

----------


## ashruf62

> دلونى على وسيط باينرى اوبشن امين وثقه وانا على استعداد لطرح توصيات باينرى اوبشن تصل بكم الى المليون دولار 
> وايضا اريد وسيله لطرح التوصيات لحسابتكم لاانها تعتمد على اوبشن 60 ثانيه والطريقه غير قابله للشرح فقط اريد افادتكم

                                                         24option

----------


## هيثم احمد

> علمنا نصطاد اخي .. ما بدنا السمك .. دلنا على الطريقة .. وانا على استعداد على اني ادلك على وسيط موثوق

 تابع معنا اخى ستستفيد ان شاء الله وياريت تذكر لنا البروكر  

> انتبه لان شركات الاوبشن تستطيع التلاعب على فريم صغير مثل الدقيقة  
> ولكنها لاتستطيع مثلا التلاعب في فريم الخمس دقائق فما فوق

 اهلا اخ محرر صحفى الطريقه يمكن تطبيقها على اى فريم ولكنى اخترت الدقيقه لااننا يمكن ان نتاجر فرص اكتر ممكن تصل باليوم الى 4 او 5 فرص يتبقى المشكله البروكر الامين لاان اغلب البروكرات نصابه وخاصه فى مجال البينرى اوبشن  

> 24option

 سمعت عن هذه الشركه لكن اقل مبلغ يمكن فتحه فى الصفقه اعتقد بيكون 20 دولار وده ياما نسبيا بالنسبه لحسابات الكثير 
ولكن لو ملقتش غيرها ممكن نفتح حساب فيها 
عامه منتظر التفاعل اكتر وياريت لو شركه بتوفر حسابات ديمو نقدر نطرح عليها توصيات فتره حتى ندخل على الحقيقى

----------


## Omar.amer

انتبه لان شركات الاوبشن تستطيع التلاعب على فريم صغير مثل الدقيقة 
ولكنها لاتستطيع مثلا التلاعب في فريم الخمس دقائق فما فوق

----------


## adil555m

وين ننضم !

----------


## MAJEDALMALKI

> انتبه لان شركات الاوبشن تستطيع التلاعب على فريم صغير مثل الدقيقة  
> ولكنها لاتستطيع مثلا التلاعب في فريم الخمس دقائق فما فوق

 
تلاعبة على الساعه و ال4 ساعات

----------


## adil555m

اللي تتلاعب على فريم الساعه هذي شركات نصابة ومعروفة 
ولكن الشركات المحترمة لاتتلاعب ولاتستطيع اصلا لأنه رخص دولية بيراقبوهم بشكل مستمر

----------


## simba2000

إسمحولى أنضم إليكم 
شركه البارى أيضا شركه محترمه 
بس ياريت تشرح لينا الطريقه أو الإستراتيجيه المستخدمه

----------


## simba2000

أخى الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
متى ستشرح لنا الطريقه أو الإستراتيجيه ؟
 لإن عندى إقتراحات ممتازه أريد إقتراحها

----------


## simba2000

> دلونى على وسيط باينرى اوبشن امين وثقه وانا على استعداد لطرح توصيات باينرى اوبشن تصل بكم الى المليون دولار 
> وايضا اريد وسيله لطرح التوصيات لحسابتكم لاانها تعتمد على اوبشن 60 ثانيه والطريقه غير قابله للشرح فقط اريد افادتكم

  ؟؟!!!
يبقى انت بس عاوز تعرف مننا معلومات عن أفضل شركه وبس 
ما أعتقد راح تفيدنا
للأسف ، كنت عاوز أفيدك أكثر

----------


## adil555m

الظاهر كتب الموضوع ونساه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## waos

يارب الفرج من عندك

----------


## MonsterFx

أين شرح الطريقة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

